# River Through Atlanta duck hunt ??



## Matfoley (Jan 11, 2016)

Has anyone used them for a duck hunting? If so I have some questions for you.


----------



## mattech (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't but I've been on the parking deck of the VA on clairmont rd. And seen bunches of ducks flying that creek behind it.


----------



## bigdharris (Jan 11, 2016)

mattech said:


> I haven't but I've been on the parking deck of the VA on clairmont rd. And seen bunches of ducks flying that creek behind it.



I will keep that in mind  lol


----------



## bigdharris (Jan 11, 2016)

http://riverthroughatlanta.com/hunting/duck-hunting/ 300$ a day . I'm in the rong business.


----------



## mattech (Jan 11, 2016)

Ha-ha, didn't realize it's a guide service, thought it was a general question about the area.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 12, 2016)

$300 a day for ducks in Georgia?  They must know something I don't


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jan 12, 2016)

300 dollars a person for a GA hunt. That's dumb.


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 12, 2016)

Well it's done by 9oclock. So at least if you waste your money you won't have to sit in the blind for long and soak in the bad decision. You can do it in the comfort of your own home


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 12, 2016)

It appears to be a highly managed guided hunt for mediocre hunting in terms of bird species. But it is probably reasonable for the area and services provided, no travel expenses like motel rooms.

 Here is a comparison of very similar management in a high quality flyway.  Pricing is comparable.  Note the $5 penalty for shooting hens.

http://www.burbankgoose.com/info/specie/duck.html

Here's another one, similar pricing:

http://www.pacific-wings.net/pricing.html


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Jan 12, 2016)

mattech said:


> I haven't but I've been on the parking deck of the VA on clairmont rd. And seen bunches of ducks flying that creek behind it.



I know where those ducks are going!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 12, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I know where those ducks are going!!



What are the legal restrictions to hunting up this way? I commute to Marrietta daily and have noticed birds on the hooch, but I'm not sure how constrained you are with firearm discharge laws up here.


----------



## mattech (Jan 12, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> I know where those ducks are going!!



Candler lake?


----------

